# Upgrading to Ultegra Di2



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

I recently purchased a 2014 Domane 5.2 and thinking about upgrading the Ultegra groupset to Ultegra Di2 in the spring time. Has anyone else done this with the Domane 5.2 and would be willing to share costs/experience? I would like to make sure all of the wires remain hidden as much as possible and also where the battery is located. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like your not getting much help here so I'll give my 2 cents worth. I've done two bike conversions. A 2014 should be set up to convert. Shimano has online install manuals and youtube probably has videos. Trek has a conversion kit so check with your dealer. The group I got from Starbike in Germany as they were the only one that had the long cage rear der I wanted. About $1600 I think. A newer bike (11 speed Ultegra right?) you could find build kits without brakes or crank as you already have them so it will be cheaper. My battery is in the seatube in the most recent conversion held in with a Ritchey rubber holder. The shifting is great so if you do your research and go slow its not that difficult.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Trek makes an internal battery mount collar that fits specifically in their frame seat posts that use the seat mast. I bought one for Madone, fits perfectly. Unfortunately, I cannot find where I documented the part number. I had to order through a Trek dealer. A call to Trek or the dealer could get you the correct part.

It was a very tiny part that cost me about $15.


----------



## egebhardt (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm doing this upgrade from DA7800 to UltegraDi2 6870.
I have a question about the rear derailleur.

The outer cage (connected to the der) was bent in 2mm on a used RD-6870 I got used on Ebay. The inner cage is NOT bent and there don't appear to be any 'hit' marks anywhere.
I took off the pulleys, heated it with a hair dryer, then bent the outer cage back carefully by hand. I put it back together and it is nice and straight like any Shimano RD I've seen in the last 30 years.

I then bought a new RD-6870. I'll be darned. The outer cage is bent 2mm in too!
Does anyone else see their RD-6870 bent in 2mm?
Maybe its an intentional bend.
Thx in advance.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Take a picture of this 2mm bend. I'm not sure what it is you are referring to.

Looking at my RD-6870 there doesn't appear to be anything that looks wrong.


----------



## egebhardt (Feb 17, 2007)

Sure. This is the 2mm bend.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

It's fine. Stop taking apart new things looking for something wrong. Install them. Use them. 

Wait, no.

Read ALL of the instructions VERY carefully first and then carefully install and use them. If you have issues after the install that was done as per the instructions, then maybe look into things.

http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-UL0001-02-ENG.pdf
^click to download, then print it out.


----------



## egebhardt (Feb 17, 2007)

You didn't answer the question. If you don't have an answer, that's fine.

Does anyone else see their RD-6870 bent-in 2mm?
Is there some possible benefit to a bent cage? 
I've never seen a new cage bent intentionally from Shimano cage in the 30 years I've been looking.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Here are some pics, mine is of the longer mid cage though. Before you go and bend the new one, I'd give it a try first installed on your bike.


----------



## egebhardt (Feb 17, 2007)

VKW said:


> Here are some pics, mine is of the longer mid cage though. H]


Thx. Yours is bent a bit too. Im shocked that Shimano would do that but I'm keeping an open mind and I'll try both.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup. Keep an open mind. Its entirely possible that shimano knows more about derailleurs than you do.


----------



## egebhardt (Feb 17, 2007)

I tried riding the bent derailleur. It is a bit noisier than a straight one.
I've probably looked at 100 derailleurs in the last 2 months. They are all straight unless there was obvious damage. Therefore, I will conclude they were bent at the Shimano factory by accident. No other design appears to have this bend. Certainly not Dura Ace and 105. Anyone who thinks a derailleur cage should be twisted and bent, away from 2 pulley's being on the same plane, is wrong. That is a safe statement.


----------

